# Ford now doing EV conversions?



## slurryguy (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok... maybe not really.

However, when you look under the hood, this Focus has a very similar construction to many DIY conversions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71dKvZg1lgk


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

It's interesting to hear them talk about "new technology" and "early adapters". Hello? We've had home built EV's on the roads for what? At least 2 decades, and lately the interest has exploded as we can see in for example this forum. The early adapters are already driving their EV and the technology is ancient.

And they're still only talking prototypes, concept cars etc like they've done for years and years. How hard can it be? Seriously? I mean, if amateurs do successful convertions in their garages how come the big players with armies of engineers just seem completely unable to get these things on the road?

Na, I'm not impressed. Not one bit.


----------



## slurryguy (Dec 16, 2008)

I couldn't have said it better myself Qer. I guess that is one reason why I posted the video.

I'm pretty sure many on this forum could convert a Ford Focus and get similar performance if they had the budget for Lithium Batteries, like Ford. It would be interesting for someone that's a member of this forum who has built their own conversion to contact that exact same reporter and offer them a test drive.

It might open some eyes a little.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

I can't hear them mention the range in the clip, but seriously, it's an EV with a 23 kWh battery pack. What's so amazing about it?

http://www.metricmind.com/ac_honda/main2.htm

31 kWh Lithium-Ion pack and the conversion was made at least 5 years ago (the time stamp of the html-pages is December 2003).

"New technology" my ****...

I better stop thinking about it, I'm just getting upset.


----------



## slurryguy (Dec 16, 2008)

Qer said:


> "New technology" my ****...
> 
> I better stop thinking about it, I'm just getting upset.


Go ahead... Keep thinking about it.

It might be entertaining for everyone to see a quality rant you post as a result. 

(just kidding... or am I?)


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

If they were to offer the car for sale that would be a step forward....as far as ford is concerned that is.

Qer is right though. There is nothing revolutionaly about this.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Are they really doing conversions? I think it would take time to make it possible...


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Man that reporter is a Dweeb...

I like their Energy usage gauge. It's basically a "prettied up/dummied up" version of the ones found in SWR or VSWR watt meters in the photo below it.

And as far is the battery pack goes, I can foresee the auto makers making a lot of profit on the batteries they get pretty much exclusively (like they do now) that we will likely never see at our level. My guess is the car manufacturing whores will jump into bed with the battery guys like they do now with the oil guys (that's my opinion anyway).










SWR Meter


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

Obviously if you don't care so much about maxing out range or keeping the battery pack cost down then you can just convert an existing car. It would probably be better if we got to the point where people didn't see EVs as coming from another planet but were just another powertrain option on any existing small car chassis.


----------



## DONEAL (Sep 10, 2008)

"It would be interesting for someone that's a member of this forum who has built their own conversion to contact that exact same reporter and offer them a test drive."

slurryguy,
I agree, however, I'm sure, if someone did contact this guy, the interview would be quite different. It would go something like this: How far can you go? 50 miles. What Only 50 miles? What is the payback? , etc. Sometimes I wonder if the news media is or may be bais when it comes to ev's
thanks for your post!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

DONEAL said:


> "It would be interesting for someone that's a member of this forum who has built their own conversion to contact that exact same reporter and offer them a test drive."
> 
> slurryguy,
> I agree, however, I'm sure, if someone did contact this guy, the interview would be quite different. It would go something like this: How far can you go? 50 miles. What Only 50 miles? What is the payback? , etc. Sometimes I wonder if the news media is or may be bais when it comes to ev's
> thanks for your post!


You are absolutely correct. Automotive journalists NEVER ask the tough questions of the automakers and instead play the role of cheerleaders. One of many reasons a I have to bite my tongue every time I read an automotive article or watch an episode of motoring, motor trend, or what ever...

As for the dumbed down gauge, thats a ford thing. They are the ones that like to put the word "normal" somewhere in the middle of the temperature or oil pressure gauge without any real reverence to actual temp (degrees) or pressure (PSI). Others do it too, but ford really likes it.


----------

